# Meklē produktu? >  miglas lukturu ieslēgšanās atslēdzot mašīnu

## Dainis888

Labdien! vajadzētu atrast kādu mikroshēmiņu lai atslēdzot auto ar pulti ieslēgtos miglenieki ar pieaugošu spriegumu līdz 12v un izslēgtos pēc kādām 40-60 sek. Varbūt esat kaut ko par tādiem dzirdējuši vai taisījuši?

----------


## M_J

Īpaši "noderīga" šāda fīča ir automobiļiem, kuriem jau tā akumulators motoru iegriež pēdējiem spēkiem.

----------


## ivog

> Īpaši "noderīga" šāda fīča ir automobiļiem, kuriem jau tā akumulators motoru iegriež pēdējiem spēkiem.


 Vispār jau ir gan - lielā aukstumā pirms startēt autiņu aķītis ir "jāpamodina". Parasti rekomendē ieslēgt tuvās gaismas pirms startēšanas uz 1-2 sekundēm. Šeit tas būtu panākts automātiski. Un ja aķītis nespēj iegriezt motoru, tad aķītis ir jānomaina.

----------


## Dainis888

Pilnīgi piekrītu ivog!
Ir jau iespēja pierubīt pie salona apgaismes, jo tā darbojas tieši tā kā es aprakstīju, bet katra lampiņa 2x50W, drošinātājs it kā atļauj (10A), bet vai var tādu slodzi dot salona gaismiņas taimerim, tāds ir jautājums?

----------


## tornislv

viens papildus relejs un drošinātājs vajadzīgs, un tad var pie salona gaismas.

----------


## ddff

Relejs diez vai tiks galaa ar  "ieslēgtos miglenieki ar pieaugošu spriegumu"

ddff

----------


## tornislv

ai, jā, aizmirsu par estētisko momentu  ::

----------


## tbzg

Varētu gudrie prāti izskaidrot, kā no fizikas viedokļa darbojas šis akumulatora "pamodināšanas" process lielā aukstumā (un pie kādām t sākas liels aukstums)? Jo parasti šitas ir dzirdēts tikai no onkuļiem, kas knapi pamatskolu pabeiguši.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tiešām neko neesi dzirdējis par temperatūras ietekmi uz ķīmisku  reakciju norisi? Laikam negāji pamatskolā. Šoreiz ar lielu aukstumu nav  domāta kāda absolūtā temperatūra, bet reāla auksta Latvijas ziema (kāda  patlaban vēl nav iestājusies). Es gan vēl atceros tos laikus, kad jaunu  bateriju nebija vienkārši dabūt pat 'pa dārgo' no spekulantiem.  ::  Janvārī (-20ºC), mājās atgriezies, skrūvēju bateriju nost, stiepu dzīvoklī un pa nakti  liku pielādēties (ar kādu ampēru) - tad no rīta bija cerība, ka griezīs (motors bija  pagalam 'stīvs', jo sintētisko eļļu arī vēl nebija). Šodien to mantu vai  pakaļ met, un mocīšanās ar veciem akumulatoriem ir vai nu mazohisms,  vai santīmpišana.

----------


## next

Nedomaaju ka no taam gaismaam efekts buus.
Pagaishziem aukstaa garaazhaa laadeju akji, straava tikai peec stundas juutami palielinaajaas.
A vot jautaajums - kaapeec vispaar vajadzeeja laadeet?
Taapeec ka auto tika lietots iisiem braucieniem (veikals, beernudaarzs), motortelpa nepaspeeja uzsilt un akjis nenjeema uzlaades straavu.

----------


## tbzg

> Vai tiešām neko neesi dzirdējis par temperatūras ietekmi uz ķīmisku reakciju norisi?


 par to es ļoti labi zinu. Un skolā gāju un to apguvu. Bet te tiek piedāvāts ne jau nest istabā un uzsildīt, bet gan uz 1-2 sekundēm (labi, kaut vai minūtēm) ar gaismām "pamodināt".
Man pat nerēķinot pēc formulām šķiet, ka tāds enerģijas daudzums, lai diezgan smagu svina kluci uzsildītu kaut vai līdz 0 grādiem, tik īsā laika sprīdī tur izdalīties nespēs. Un, ja spētu, tad beigtos viss ļoti nelabi. Varbūt man nav taisnība, bet tad gribētos redzēt pamatojumu.

----------


## Isegrim

> A vot jautaajums - kaapeec vispaar vajadzeeja  laadeet?Taapeec ka auto tika lietots iisiem braucieniem (veikals,  beernudaarzs), motortelpa nepaspeeja uzsilt un akjis nenjeema uzlaades  straavu.


 Laimīgs nezinot, kā sulfatējas un noveco svina akumulatori. Ja tā nebūtu, tad tie būtu mūžīgi. Pat ideālos apstākļos (UPS, drošības sistēmas) ekspluatētas baterijas vidēji piecos gados izbeidzas. _Homo soveticus_ pat pamanījās zāģēt ārējos pārvienotājus un no divām vecām auto baterijām komplektēt vienu, atlasot labākās celles. _Užas!_

----------


## heinrx

> Varētu gudrie prāti izskaidrot, kā no fizikas viedokļa darbojas šis akumulatora "pamodināšanas" process lielā aukstumā (un pie kādām t sākas liels aukstums)? Jo parasti šitas ir dzirdēts tikai no onkuļiem, kas knapi pamatskolu pabeiguši.


 Svina-skābes akumulatorā elektrolīta blīvums augstumā spēcīgi samazinās,un ja savukārt akumulators ir tukšs vai gandrīz tukšs lielos mīnusos blīvums krītas pat tik tālu ka aķī elektrolīts sasalst,un tas ir nāves spriedums aķim,jo tiek bojātas plates.Aķī notiek elektroķīmiskie procesi,kuri savukārt aktīvāk izpaužas pie augstākas temperatūras.Tukšs aķis sasalst jau pie -5  grādi,tie onkuļi nebūt negvelza muļķības.Aķim pieslēdzot patērētāju viņš mazliet uzsilst(pamostās) un līdz ar to ir vieglāk notikt reakcijai lai spētu saražot starta strāvu.Tas ir tā kā es to saprotu,bet ja nu gribās smalkāk,tad pieļauju ka pilns internets ir ar akumulatora darbības principa aprakstiem.

----------


## Tārps

Vairākus gadus, nopietni, katru dienu nodarbojos ar akumulatoru lietām. Protams, ir jau pareizi par tām temperatūrām, bet es simtkārtīgi esmu pārliecinājies dabā, ka tai "sildīšanai" ir pavisam cits pamats. 
   Kad pieslēdz tādam "sildīt prasošam " aķim multimetru (ommetru) un izmēra ķēdes pretestību uz masu un uz starera izvadskrūvi, tad atklājas palielas pretestības. Reizēm pat līdz 3 omi. Nu rēķiniet paši, cik voltu tur kritīs. Tai "sildīšanas" procesā intensīvi silst tās sliktās vietas un piedeg vai vienkārši sasilstot vairāk saspiežas un kontakts paliek labāks. Novēršot šos sliktos kontaktus, parasti, priekšsildīšana vairs nebīja vajadzīga.
  To visu ļoti vienkārši pat var pārbaudīt ar pliku roku. Pēc lielākas startēšanas, pataustot visus savienojumus un klemmes. Kur būs slikts kontakts, būs karsts. 
  Tas, ka slikts kontakts barojošās ķēdēs, neļauj arī akumulatoram pilnīgi uzlādēties. Aķis visu laiku tiek lādēts ar pazeminātu spriegumu.

----------

